# Dodge Datona AFX



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there two yellows.I found one local does not look brite yellow looks almost translusant maybe butterscotch? It is not lighted if that matters?
Thanks hope it rare
John F


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

To my knowledge they did not make a butterscotch Daytona. The only variation I am aware of is the silver trim around the numbers. Some have it, some don't.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sure about the translucent yellow, but there are versions that have silver outlines on the "7" and others that don't. Most of the yellow cars from that AFX era had both yellow and translucent versions, I would think the Daytona would be no different. The lighted and unlighted pair I have appear to be standard yellow. Blue and orange are the other two colors I'm aware of in both lighted and unlighted versions. 

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Perhaps the yellow is sun or other UV light-damaged, causing it to appear darker or more tan in color . . .


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Could it have been a chrome car originally?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

It's parents could have been a banana! That would explain the yellow color and if they left him out in the sun too long, it would make him a "funny" yellow color. pig


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

old blue said:


> Could it have been a chrome car originally?


I never saw a chrome Daytona. Do they exist?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

partspig said:


> It's parents could have been a banana! That would explain the yellow color and if they left him out in the sun too long, it would make him a "funny" yellow color. pig


Roflmao!! :freak:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Ebay link*

It looks like this yellow. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...290544913416?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43a5d38c08


Thank John F


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Some where in my yellowscrap menagerie I used to have a chunk of Daytona in that dirty yeller.

When compared side by side there's a broad range of AFX yellow ranging from a bright lemon to a dirty butterscotch with varying degrees of translucency.

Like T-jet red the gradiations and comparisons can go on forever.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*True ! !*



Bill Hall said:


> snip... the gradiations and comparisons can go on forever.


AND add to that the fact that some AFX Daytonas were even produced in the Lili Ledy factory in Mexico (a sub-collection and fetish for JoeZ)... and it's apparent that the exact same recipe of yellow plastic just couldn't be produced... nature of the beast.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Marty said:


> I never saw a chrome Daytona. Do they exist?
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


They do and you have....lower right hand side of my old display case w/ the 2:1 patterns in it, across from the tubby.

However, chrome daytona are so rare I'm guessing this is NOT a chrome strip but a translucent yellow Vs standard yellow....the Daytona was produced in both.

On a side note, they were also produced in Translucent blue Vs standard blue....but in all my years of collecting, I have never seen (never, say never) a translucent orange one!?! Anyone?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SCJ said:


> They do and you have....lower right hand side of my old display case w/ the 2:1 patterns in it, across from the tubby.
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Oh yeah, now I remember.:freak:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Guys I guess i`am not retiring on that.
John F


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK, I think I dug up all the Daytona variations I have:










I am not sure you will be able to see the two different yellows. You can see the numbers outlined in silver and some not. Tinted windows and clear. Different size numbers. One of the blue ones has silver accents on the headlight doors and on the fender scoops. It looks factory to me. The orange one on the left is the Mexican Lily Ledy issue. There is also a blue and white one. Does anyone(besides maybe SCJ) have an orange one w/o the silver accents around the numbers?

Don't forget different "headlights" and the black-out under the hood.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I should have looked in my race case! One other difference I noticed is the finish of the black on the hood. One is definately flat, or, matte black. The other is shinier, but not glossy black.










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Now THAT'S a comprehensive collection. nice!

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, you know where these go from here.....


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Now THAT'S a comprehensive collection. nice!
> 
> --rick


Thanks! In case you don't know MoPars are my favorites. I honestly didn't know I had that many variations! I never looked for them.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*<grin>*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, you know where these go from here.....


 Just luvin it, Rich  Please start posting some dirty pix again, I've missed your work all summer(yeah, I know it was HOT as Hades down there).


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been busily buying Daytona's recently. I now have the orange (with silver accents), yellow (same), blue (same) and blue lighted without silver accents.

Funnily enough, the car that started me off on this collecting spree is a purple/black #7 Daytona which arrived mounted on a Tomy Turbo chassis. The paint is much thicker than the older cars which makes me think it is a Tomy re-issue. Can anyone confirm that?

My other Mopar cars are an Autoworld black Daytona (amazing paint on that car) and a sparkly silver AW Challenger (still in packet and bought for less than $5). I'm planning to start getting the other AW Daytonas but I'm slightly put off by the engine lumps sticking out of the hood. 

I'd love to see a photo of the chrome Daytona.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The purple and black Daytona came from Auto World's X-Traction release #1. They also did a Blue and black version. You can check all of the AW releases here:

Auto World Reference Site

-Paul


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Excellent site of the AW cars there Paul. Thanks for the link. 

There are definitely a few more cars I now want to buy!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice collection! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

MOPAR RULEZ!!!

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wings over Texas!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## held1823 (Mar 17, 2010)

hi all. i came across this thread while searching the lili ledi daytonas. lots of cool stuff here.


----------

